# Buckley's bottle....



## kyleremenda (Aug 18, 2009)

Today I found an old Buckley's bottle by a river in southern Manitoba.  It has a number 1 on the bottom and a diamond with a "D" in the middle.  Just wondering what year this bottle is from.  I already researched the history of Buckley's, I know they started on March 20 1920...but is this bottle from 1920 or later?  Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 18, 2009)

(from the glass factory marks on myinsolators.com)

 [font="sans-serif, arial, helvetica, geneva"]D in a diamond........Dominion Glass Company, Montreal, Quebec & other locations (1913-??). "D within a diamond" mark was reportedly first used by Dominion in 1928. The mark used before that time was just a diamond (on their insulators), but I'm not certain if that was also true of their bottles.

 Here is the link to that page.  Good resource for on the fly maker mark look-ups.

http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 I dont know anything about the bottle you have as my specialty is american poisons.  I believe the "1" is a mold number or line number, I think.
 [/font]


----------

